# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Ismail Kadare i drejtohet Lulzim Basha: Terhiqu nga gara për Bashkinë e Tiranës

## DYDRINAS

Ismail Kadare- Letër e hapur Zotit Lulzim Basha, kandidat për Bashkinë e Tiranës

Zoti Lulzim Basha,

I shqetësuar seriozisht, si shumica e shqiptarëve brenda dhe jashtë vendit, po ju dërgoj këtë letër të hapur, me shpresë  se ndoshta mund të ndihmojë  në zgjidhjen e kolapsit të papritur në të cilin është gjendur jo vetëm shteti, por gjithë kombi shqiptar.

Sështë nevoja të zgjatem këtu për pasojat e rënda të këtij kolapsi, që nis prej tronditjes së demokracisë dhe kalendarit të jetës së brendshme, gjer te rreziku i izolimit të ri të vendit, çka do të ishte fatale sot për të dy shtetet shqiptarë në Ballkan.

Nisur nga kjo, shpresoj se do ta kuptoni drejt mesazhin tim, i cili nga këndvështrimi i  klasës politike shqiptare mund të duket i gabuar politikisht, strategjikisht, taktikisht etj.,etj.  por nga një tjetër pikpamje, nga interesat e larta tê vendit, të republikës dhe të kombit do të ishte i drejtë dhe i saktë.

Si politikan dhe si zyrtar ju jeni gjendur kohët e fundit, në qendër të një cikloni, i cili jo vetëm mund tia mbyllë rrugën   përparimit të kombit shqiptar, por ta kthejë atë shumë vite prapa në histori. Sështë nevoja këtu tju kujtoj se sa e pandreqshme dhe e pafalshme do të jetë kjo mbrapështi.

Nisur nga kjo, në kushtet e një fitimi ose të një humbjeje  fare të paqartë, do tju propozoja një gjest , që, sot për sot është i rrallë, gati i përjashtuar nga jeta politike shqiptare : tërheqjen nga kandidimi për kryetar bashkie.

Nuk e kam vështirë të marr me mend , në këtë rast, reagimet e militantëve të krahut tuaj politik. E bashkë me të, hamendjet, dyshimet e gjithë britmat rituale. Do tju thoshja se prej kohësh ato smë bëjnë asnjë pêrshtypje. Ndërkaq, meqenëse kanë lidhje me  një pjesë të popullit shqiptar, do të doja tju jepja thelbin e mesazhit tim : Me këtë propozim, pavarësisht se si do ta kuptoni, unë ju nderoj.

Që të jem i saktë gjer në fund, do të shtoja se kjo nuk është çështje preference për ju, çështje afërsije etj.  Dhe aq më pak nuk është sfidë ndaj kundërshtarit  tuaj politik. Propozimi për tërheqje mund tia bëja secilit prej jush , por mendova se tërheqja do të ishte më e lehtë për ju që jeni në pushtet, sesa për tjetrin , që është shef i opozitës.

Prej kohësh jam i paanshëm dhe ky qëndrim më shumê se ndonjë meritë apo mosmeritë e imja, ka të bëjë me profesionin tim. Për shkrimtarin gjithë bashkëkombasit janë, në radhë të parë, lexuesit e tij, ndaj ai e ka vështirë të jetë me njerën gjysmë kundër tjetrës. Ky vizion dikujt mund ti dukej egocentrizëm prej shkrimtari, por  nëse kjo do të gjykohej e fajshme, do ta  pranoja këtë faj apo këtë cen gjenetik.

Duke ju propozuar tërheqjen prej kandidimit, desha tju kujtoj se gjeste te tilla janë të njohura në historinë e pjesës më të emancipuar të njerëzimit. Janë të njohura dhe te çmuara si gjeste të mëdha tërheqja nga një këmbëngulje, nga një post, nga një dyluftim, madje nga një fron, nëse këmbëngulja , posti, dyluftimi apo froni shkaktojnë fatkeqësi. Desha tju kujtoja se themeluesi i shtetit shqiptar, I.Qemali, më 1912 , ka qenë njëkohësisht themeluesi i dorëheqjes shqiptare, kur me gjestin e tij madhështor, pas kërkesës së fuqive europiane, u tërhoq nga posti i vet, për të mirën e Shqipërisë.

Mendoj se Shqipëria nuk duhet ti harrojë këto shenja të mëdha të qytetërimit të saj. Ajo duhet ti kultivojë ato, të tregojë se nuk është një shtet tribal, por shtet europian demokratik, pjesë e familjes më të emancipuar të kombeve. Ajo duhet të tregojë se është në gjendje, se mundet, se duhet te jetë anëtare e denjë e familjes.

Gjesti i juaj do të jetë një mesazh emancipimi dhe shprese për brezin e ri shqiptar, duke pêrfshirë edhe atë të politikanëve. Cdo gjest i tillë, përpara se tê nderojë një politikan, një krah apo një stinë të politikës, na nderon të gjithëve.

Jemi mësuar me shprehjen « turp i përbashkët », që mirë a keq, e kemi pêrjetuar gjatë shumê viteve, por rrallë herë me shprehjen tjetër : « nder i pêrbashkët ».

Le të shpresojmë se do të vijë edhe koha e saj.



Miqësisht, me shpresë,

Ismail Kadare, shkrimtar

Paris, 21 maj 2011


Gazeta Tema

----------


## Mike Oldfield

Ne rradhe te pare media qe e ka publikuar te nxjerre fax-similen origjinale me firmen e tij.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Te shpresojme se letra e Kadarese do vleje ndopak, por kam dyshim se po. Me nje malesor te pagdhendur ne krye te ketij shteti, qe nuk do t'ia dije per terheqje por vetem te mbaje pushtetin, nuk ka shume shpresa. Vetem plumbi ben zgjidhje ne situaten ku eshte katandisur vendi. Njelloj si me Causheskun qe te marre vesh njehere e mire politika aty qe me fatet e kombit nuk behet shaka.

----------


## Bel ami

> Te shpresojme se letra e Kadarese do vleje ndopak, por kam dyshim se po. Me nje malesor te pagdhendur ne krye te ketij shteti, qe nuk do t'ia dije per terheqje por vetem te mbaje pushtetin, nuk ka shume shpresa. Vetem plumbi ben zgjidhje ne situaten ku eshte katandisur vendi. Njelloj si me Causheskun qe te marre vesh njehere e mire politika aty qe me fatet e kombit nuk behet shaka.


Causheskun para se ta pushkatonin e gjykuan.Po Ramen do e gjykojne dot valle?



Letra e Kadarese i drejtohet nje njeriu fisnik, te kryeje nje akt fisnik.Nese Kadare do ti drejtohej Rames,do te ishte e pavlere,sepse Rama ka treguar me kohe qe ska asnje grime fisnikerie.Nese vertete Lulezimi do te jepte doreheqjen nga Bashkia e Tiranes, atehere do te ishte vertete fituesi i zgjedhjeve.

----------


## mesuesi_1

------------------

----------


## POKO

> Te shpresojme se letra e Kadarese do vleje ndopak, por kam dyshim se po. Me nje malesor te pagdhendur ne krye te ketij shteti, qe nuk do t'ia dije per terheqje por vetem te mbaje pushtetin, nuk ka shume shpresa. Vetem plumbi ben zgjidhje ne situaten ku eshte katandisur vendi. Njelloj si me Causheskun qe te marre vesh njehere e mire politika aty qe me fatet e kombit nuk behet shaka.


helena nexhmije caushesku rrone akoma,kurse i biri edveri don me me ardh ne krye te babes :P

ai plumbi qe permenden ti,te ardht ashtu si papritur me duar ne xhepa..cfare do mbillni do korrni,mos keni frig !

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Causheskun para se ta pushkatonin e gjykuan.Po Ramen do e gjykojne dot valle?
> 
> 
> 
> Letra e Kadarese i drejtohet nje njeriu fisnik, te kryeje nje akt fisnik.Nese Kadare do ti drejtohej Rames,do te ishte e pavlere,sepse Rama ka treguar me kohe qe ska asnje grime fisnikerie.Nese vertete Lulezimi do te jepte doreheqjen nga Bashkia e Tiranes, atehere do te ishte vertete fituesi i zgjedhjeve.


Letra nuk i eshte drejtuar thjesht Bashes, por qeverise me ne krye Saliun. I ka kerkuar terheqje nga kjo maskarade e pakuptimte qe po ndodh me zgjedhjet ne Shqiperi sepse qeveria eshte pergjegjese per kete situate. Pesha e fajit bie mbi te ne rradhe te pare per cfaredo gjeje qe te ndodhe. Keta po kerkojne te behen pushtetmbajtes te perhershem gje qe nuk perputhet me nje sistem demokratik.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Kadare i kërkon Bashës të tërhiqet nga gara21-05-2011 18:16 CET Shkrimtari i njohur Ismail Kadare nëpërmjet një letre të hapur i ka kërkuar Lulzim Bashës tërheqjen nga kandidimi për kryetar bashkie. 

Letra vjen në një moment kur Lulzim Basha po fiton Bashkinë e Tiranës në sajë të votave të kontestuara të marra parasysh këto ditët e fundit nga Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve, veprim ky që është kundërshtuar me protesta nga PS dhe simpatizantë të opozitës qe pretendojnë se Edi Rama ka fituar në këto zgjedhje. 

“Nisur nga kjo, në kushtet e një fitimi ose të një humbjeje fare të paqartë, do t’ju propozoja një gjest, që, sot për sot është i rrallë, gati i përjashtuar nga jeta politike shqiptare : tërheqjen nga kandidimi për kryetar bashkie”, shkruan Kadare ne letrën drejtuar Bashës duke shprehur shqetësimin për situatën më të fundit që po përcillet nga Shqipëria. 

Kadare vlerëson se Basha si politikan dhe si zyrtar është gjendur kohët e fundit, në qendër të një cikloni, i cili shprehet shkrimtari jo vetëm mund t’ia mbyllë rrugën përparimit të kombit shqiptar, por ta kthejë atë shumë vite prapa në histori. 

“S’është nevoja këtu t’ju kujtoj se sa e pandreqshme dhe e pafalshme do të jetë kjo mbrapshti”.

Në letër gjithashtu shkrimtari shprehet se shpreson që mesazhi të lexohet qartë dhe jo politikisht. 

“Nisur nga kjo, shpresoj se do ta kuptoni drejt mesazhin tim, i cili nga këndvështrimi i klasës politike shqiptare mund të duket i gabuar politikisht, strategjikisht, taktikisht etj.,etj. por nga një tjetër pikëpamje, nga interesat e larta te vendit, të republikës dhe të kombit do të ishte i drejtë dhe i saktë”. 

Kadare thekson madje dhe pse i është adresuar pikërisht Bashës dhe jo Edi Ramës. “Që të jem i saktë gjer në fund, do të shtoja se kjo nuk është çështje preference për ju, çështje afërsie etj. Dhe aq më pak nuk është sfidë ndaj kundërshtarit tuaj politik. Propozimi për tërheqje mund t’ia bëja secilit prej jush, por mendova se tërheqja do të ishte më e lehtë për ju që jeni në pushtet, sesa për tjetrin, që është shef i opozitës”. 

Shkrimtari që prej vitesh jeton në Paris të Francës mbyll letrën me shpresën se Basha do të tërhiqet nga gara për kryetar Bashkie duke e inkurajuar këtë si gjest që do të nderonte jo vetëm Bashën, por të gjithë shqiptarët. 

“Gjesti i juaj do të jetë një mesazh emancipimi dhe shprese për brezin e ri shqiptar, duke përfshirë edhe atë të politikanëve. Çdo gjest i tillë, përpara se tê nderojë një politikan, një krah apo një stinë të politikës, na nderon të gjithëve”. /Balkanweb/

http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/1/4/2...iqet-nga-gara/

----------


## mesuesi_1

pyetja, nqse eshte e vertete kjo leter  .... 

CILI ESHTE MORALI i ketij mesazhi nga ana e nje shkrimtari  i cili na shkruan libra pafund ....????

cili eshte morali i ketij personazhi qe na thote se terheqja nga gara, dmth dorezimi pa kushte dhe tradhetia ndaj elektoratit tiranas, qenkeka nje mesazh per brezat e ardhshem .....????

per cilin moral e ka fjalen ky ...?????

mos ndoshta ne Paris ka njohur ndonje lloj te ri morali .....??!!


.

----------


## *Babygirl*

*Letra e plotë e Kadaresë dërguar Lulzim Bashës*

Letër e hapur Zotit Lulzim Basha, kandidat për Bashkinë e Tiranës
Paris, 21 maj 2011


Zoti Lulzim Basha,

I shqetësuar seriozisht, si shumica e shqiptarëve brenda dhe jashtë vendit, po ju dërgoj këtë letër të hapur, me shpresë se ndoshta mund të ndihmojë në zgjidhjen e kolapsit të papritur në të cilin është gjendur jo vetëm shteti, por gjithë kombi shqiptar.
S’është nevoja të zgjatem këtu për pasojat e rënda të këtij kolapsi, që nis prej tronditjes së demokracisë dhe kalendarit të jetës së brendshme, gjer te rreziku i izolimit të ri të vendit, çka do të ishte fatale sot për të dy shtetet shqiptarë në Ballkan. 
Nisur nga kjo, shpresoj se do ta kuptoni drejt mesazhin tim, i cili nga këndvështrimi i klasës politike shqiptare mund të duket i gabuar politikisht, strategjikisht, taktikisht etj.,etj. por nga një tjetër pikpamje, nga interesat e larta tê vendit, të republikës dhe të kombit do të ishte i drejtë dhe i saktë.
Si politikan dhe si zyrtar ju jeni gjendur kohët e fundit, në qendër të një cikloni, i cili jo vetëm mund t’ia mbyllë rrugën përparimit të kombit shqiptar, por ta kthejë atë shumë vite prapa në histori. S’është nevoja këtu t’ju kujtoj se sa e pandreqshme dhe e pafalshme do të jetë kjo mbrapështi.
Nisur nga kjo, në kushtet e një fitimi ose të një humbjeje fare të paqartë, do t’ju propozoja një gjest , që, sot për sot është i rrallë, gati i përjashtuar nga jeta politike shqiptare : tërheqjen nga kandidimi për kryetar bashkie. 
Nuk e kam vështirë të marr me mend , në këtë rast, reagimet e militantëve të krahut tuaj politik. E bashkë me të, hamendjet, dyshimet e gjithë britmat rituale. Do t’ju thoshja se prej kohësh ato s’më bëjnë asnjë pêrshtypje. Ndërkaq, meqenëse kanë lidhje me një pjesë të popullit shqiptar, do të doja t’ju jepja thelbin e mesazhit tim : Me këtë propozim, pavarësisht se si do ta kuptoni, unë ju nderoj.
Që të jem i saktë gjer në fund, do të shtoja se kjo nuk është çështje preference për ju, çështje afërsije etj. Dhe aq më pak nuk është sfidë ndaj kundërshtarit tuaj politik. Propozimi për tërheqje mund t’ia bëja secilit prej jush , por mendova se tërheqja do të ishte më e lehtë për ju që jeni në pushtet, sesa për tjetrin , që është shef i opozitës.
Prej kohësh jam i paanshëm dhe ky qëndrim më shumê se ndonjë meritë apo mosmeritë e imja, ka të bëjë me profesionin tim. Për shkrimtarin gjithë bashkëkombasit janë, në radhë të parë, lexuesit e tij, ndaj ai e ka vështirë të jetë me njerën gjysmë kundër tjetrës. Ky vizion dikujt mund t’i dukej egocentrizëm prej shkrimtari, por nëse kjo do të gjykohej e fajshme, do ta pranoja këtë faj apo këtë cen gjenetik.
Duke ju propozuar tërheqjen prej kandidimit, desha t’ju kujtoj se gjeste te tilla janë të njohura në historinë e pjesës më të emancipuar të njerëzimit. Janë të njohura dhe te çmuara si gjeste të mëdha tërheqja nga një këmbëngulje, nga një post, nga një dyluftim, madje nga një fron, nëse këmbëngulja , posti, dyluftimi apo froni shkaktojnë fatkeqësi. Desha t’ju kujtoja se themeluesi i shtetit shqiptar, I.Qemali, më 1912 , ka qenë njëkohësisht themeluesi i dorëheqjes shqiptare, kur me gjestin e tij madhështor, pas kërkesës së fuqive europiane, u tërhoq nga posti i vet, për të mirën e Shqipërisë. 
Mendoj se Shqipëria nuk duhet t’i harrojë këto shenja të mëdha të qytetërimit të saj. Ajo duhet t’i kultivojë ato, të tregojë se nuk është një shtet tribal, por shtet europian demokratik, pjesë e familjes më të emancipuar të kombeve. Ajo duhet të tregojë se është në gjendje, se mundet, se duhet te jetë anëtare e denjë e familjes.
Gjesti i juaj do të jetë një mesazh emancipimi dhe shprese për brezin e ri shqiptar, duke pêrfshirë edhe atë të politikanëve. Cdo gjest i tillë, përpara se tê nderojë një politikan, një krah apo një stinë të politikës, na nderon të gjithëve. 
Jemi mësuar me shprehjen « turp i përbashkët », që mirë a keq, e kemi pêrjetuar gjatë shumê viteve, por rrallë herë me shprehjen tjetër : « nder i pêrbashkët ».
Le të shpresojmë se do të vijë edhe koha e saj.

Miqësisht, me shpresë,
Ismail Kadare, shkrimtar

BalkanWeb

----------


## brooklyn2007

> helena nexhmije caushesku rrone akoma,kurse i biri edveri don me me ardh ne krye te babes :P
> 
> ai plumbi qe permenden ti,te ardht ashtu si papritur me duar ne xhepa..cfare do mbillni do korrni,mos keni frig !


Mos ma qaj hallin se cfare kam mbjellur kam korrur ne jete. Mua me vjen keq per njerez si puna juaj qe nuk keni mbjellur asgje dhe meritoni te hani krundet sic ka ngrene per shekuj te tere ky popull.

----------


## Endri_

E mendoja kadaren me te zgjuar. Se kuptoj pse i drejtohet Lulzim Bashes personalisht kur dihet qe luli eshte i varur nga Berisha? Luli edhe po te doje nuk mund te beje sipas qefit sepse ishte pikerisht Berisha ai qe i besoi postet me te larta Lulzim Bashes ne qeveri ,ishte berisha ai qe e futi ne politike me rekomandim te argites dhe ishte po berisha qe e shpetoi nga akuza te renda sic ishte ajo e rruges durres kukes morine ku flitej per 250 milion euro te vjedhura. Mos permendim 21 janarin pastaj ku doli komplet i palagur.

Une mendoj qe letra e Kadares duhej t'i nisej Berishes dhe jo lulit qe per mendimin tim edhe pse ka qene vegel e berishes eshte nje politikan i kompletuar ,ndoshta paksa shume i bute per harbutsine qe karakterizon politika shqiptare ,por qe nuk eshte i keq po mos perdorej nga berisha.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> pyetja, nqse eshte e vertete kjo leter  .... 
> 
> CILI ESHTE MORALI i ketij mesazhi nga ana e nje shkrimtari  i cili na shkruan libra pafund ....????
> 
> cili eshte morali i ketij personazhi qe na thote se terheqja nga gara, dmth dorezimi pa kushte dhe tradhetia ndaj elektoratit tiranas, qenkeka nje mesazh per brezat e ardhshem .....????
> 
> per cilin moral e ka fjalen ky ...?????
> 
> mos ndoshta ne Paris ka njohur ndonje lloj te ri morali .....??!!
> ...


Morali kësaj letre o mësuesi është shqetësimi i shkrimtarit dhe i shumë dashamirësve të Shqipërisë e të popullit shqiptar, që mos të bëhet ndonjë hekatombë në trollin tonë dhe pasojat të tjera ato që pak kohë më parë i kemi fituar.

E di shkrimtari, ashtu sic e dimë edhe ne se e vetmja shpresë shpëtimi në këtë rast është që Basha të lëshojë pe. Se, ta zëmë sa për Sali edhe sikur e gjithë SHQIPËRIA TË DIGJET, AI NUK E KA KËTË HALL.

Prandaj, nëse vërte zoti Basha e bën këtë gjest human, gjithmonë për të mirën e Shqipërisë do të mbetetet personalitet shumë i madh.

Uroj që Basha ta gjykojë drejt këtë letër të shkrimtarit të madh.

----------


## skipetar

> Causheskun para se ta pushkatonin e gjykuan.Po Ramen do e gjykojne dot valle?
> 
> 
> 
> Letra e Kadarese i drejtohet nje njeriu fisnik, te kryeje nje akt fisnik.Nese Kadare do ti drejtohej Rames,do te ishte e pavlere,sepse Rama ka treguar me kohe qe ska asnje grime fisnikerie.Nese vertete Lulezimi do te jepte doreheqjen nga Bashkia e Tiranes, atehere do te ishte vertete fituesi i zgjedhjeve.


Nëse Lulzim Basha e dëgjon Kadarenë e meriton përkrahjen që t'i përfaqësoj Shqiptarët si Kryeministër. Atëher, Kadare do të duhej me ja kthy të mirën Bashës e të pranonte të bëhet Kryetar i Shqipërisë. Shqiptarët do të kishin përfaqësim të denjë, ashtu si e meritojnë, në Botë.

----------


## shefqeti

E paska pregadit Kadareja skenarin sikur per nje dramë,vetem se nuk e ka caktu zhanrin.Skenarin mund ta ndrroje vetem skenaristi apo regjizori me sa e di un . Por dihet boterisht se Kadare prej penes jeton,prandaj edhe ato boje qe i paska hargjuar ,ka marr para per to .

----------


## skender76

Ne nje fare menyre, i bie qe Kadare vlerson figuren e Bashes, dhe distancohet nga rruga e erret e PS-se.
Dhe kjo me pelqen!
Sa per mesazhin, vetem nje njeri i mencur mund ti shkruaj kto fjal, por, por nuk duhet te shkoj keshtu, Basha solli nje fryme te re, i duhet Tiranes ai djal.

Sepse, kush na garanton qe kta vampire qe duan te derdhin gjak shqiptari, nese jep dorheqjen Basha transformohen ne engjej..... Per mendimin tim do i rriten dhembet me shum.....

----------


## POKO

i perkdheluri i enverit,na thote qe per hir te interesit te vendit,basha na u dashka terhequr nga gara ?!

ne rregull deri ketu,si mesazh.

po me te birin e kristaqit nuk na the se cfare te bejm se ???

me len pershtypje,se perse mu tani kur edveri i vogel e ka punen pisk,me shume se asnjiher tjeter,na e nxjerr koken kadareja,duke na ber si plakun e mencur.

qe te ishte me korekt,dhe ta besonim te gjithe si mesazhe e keshille dashamirse,te pakten mund ta shtonte dhe te thoshte dhe kete,qe ti leshojme rruge budallait drogmenit e te degjenerumit ramce.

----------


## Scion

Haha ... 

Me gjith respektin qe kam per z. Kadare, letra e tille me tingellon sikur z. Kadare kerkon lemoshe ne emer te Rames!

----------


## xfiles

Bravo Kadareja, po mendoja te njejten gje sot, do ishte nje gjest i madh per bashen te hiqte dore nga kandidimi per te miren e politikes shqiptare dhe do perbente fillimin e nje fryme te re ne politiken shqiptare.

Uroj dhe une qe Basha te bej te njejten gje per te miren e te gjitheve.

Kjo veç se ka per te qene nje fitore morale e Bashes dhe nuk do jete larg dita qe do zevendesoje halet e vjetra qe kane pushtuar PD.

----------


## Scion

Po ta bente Basha nje gje te ketille, do dilnin bllof te gjith... E kuptoj mencurine e z. Kadare, por kadare disahere harron se jeton ne Shqiperi, ku nese dikujt i jep gishtin ai te rremben krahun, qe ne rastin e asaj qe shpreha me lart, Rames sdo i skuqej faqja te pranonte nje fitore te tille.

Imagjinoni konferencen e ardhshme te shtypit te Rames qe thurr lavde lart e poshte per veten e tij sa do thoshte qe "Edhe kundershtari im e kuptoi qe fituesi jam une"

Te shofim se c'do te ndodhi  :buzeqeshje:

----------

